# Another Hybrid



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

The post about the junglexgtp reminded me of this. This is probably the most popular cross in the U.S. right now. It's called the Borneo Bat Eater. It's the result of crossing a Burmese python and a reticulated python. As I said before I can't say I'm all about crosses.


----------



## saikrett (Dec 26, 2003)

the top pic reminds me of a jungle carpet python, bar the head


----------



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

I thought so too.

What really pi$$e$ me off is I'm seeing more and more Albino BurmesexIndian Rock Python. Indian Rocks are highly endangered (C.I.T.E.S. appendix 1). These animals need to be preserved not hybridized :evil:


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 26, 2003)

I agree whole heartedly!
The whole idea of reptile licensing & the hobby in general,is to conserve the species for years to come.

The hobby wasn't meant for creating designer morphs of a species or cross breeding them for the all mighty dollar.That just leads to an early extinction as more and more crosses or designers hit the markets and become popular while the normals become less attractive to the average keeper and unjustibly fade from the hobby...


----------



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

I struggle with clour morphs as I own some and like alot of them. I see your point though and as I said, struggle with it. I love burmese pythons and own some of the colour morphs, but to me one of the most striking animals is the regular burm. Same with retics. I know my point of view makes little sense, but I'm a recovering Anglican so confusion and guilt are feelings I'm very familiar with.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

nice snake to look at...but...I am not a big fan of hybrids :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2003)

HEAR HEAR MARC!!!!! exactly what i was thinking


----------



## insectovor (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice snake but do we really need another hybrid species?


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

thats going to be one big snake


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope. There are alot of people in the U.S. and the U.K. trying to produce an albino one. I do like alot of the colour morphs and own some but when it comes to hybrids, people are getting too crazy.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 29, 2003)

Kevyn,
I agree, it got to the point especially with the American bloodline Python m molurus, that no one in Europe would buy from the US as they are so keen on mixing the blood with P.m.bivittatus, you could never be sure of their true linage.

I am not a big fan of morphs, but do like some of the albino's, especially the ball's.

Neil


----------



## Tommo (Dec 29, 2003)

do they get as big as a burm or a retic?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

I've seen so many albino BURMxINDIAN crosses lately from the States and I think it's so tragic. With how endangered the Indian rock python is, there should be special care taken to preserve the bloodlines of the ones that are in captivity. There is a discussion going on right now regarding the crossing of BCC and BCI. I'll post the link...


http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=6&CAT_ID=3&Forum_Title=Boa+Constrictor+Forum


It's under the heading "Ethical Question"-enjoy.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=5&CAT_ID=2&Forum_Title=Burmese+Python+Forum


Same forum same question Tommo. It's under the heading "Bateater Genes...Please Read..."-enjoy


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

kevyn said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> What really pi$$e$ me off is I'm seeing more and more Burmesex :


 hahahahaha


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2003)

> Burmesex :
> hahahahaha



Sicko


----------



## Retic (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes but just because a male for instance is used to mate with a different species that doesn't in any way affect the original animal. The male can still be used to mate with a female of the same species to keep that pure bloodline going. Indian Rock Pythons aren't uncommon in collections after all.



kevyn said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> What really pi$$e$ me off is I'm seeing more and more Albino BurmesexIndian Rock Python. Indian Rocks are highly endangered (C.I.T.E.S. appendix 1). These animals need to be preserved not hybridized :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

rectic do u have exotic reptiles


----------



## Retic (Jan 3, 2004)

Unfortunately not, I live in Brisbane now. My first snake was a Reticulated python and is still my favourite.



brendan_spencer said:


> rectic do u have exotic reptiles


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

so u used to be exotic cool


----------



## Retic (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah I suppose you could say that  
I do miss my exotics.



brendan_spencer said:


> so u used to be exotic cool


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

The problem with the indian/burm cross is that indians can't be shipped over State lines, leaving the populations vulnerable. There is serious concerns in the U.S. about the purity of indian blood lines. The latest research suggests that most of the Indian Rock Pythons in captivity are not pure Indians and come from lines that at one time, were crossed with burms.


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Well my interest is piqued Retic when a man is described as being exotic. :wink:


----------

